# HEY MODS? WAKE UP........Delete the Interstate battery thread.



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

For god's sake delete the interstate battery thread and ban the poster for life or I'm gonna hyper link my favorite porn site to my next started thread and see how long you leave it active.....


And FYI it's gonna be filled with ****ing Monkey Porn...I SHIT YOU NOT!!!!!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Old SF Guy said:


> For god's sake delete the interstate battery thread and ban the poster for life or I'm gonna hyper link my favorite porn site to my next started thread and see how long you leave it active.....
> 
> And FYI it's gonna be filled with ****ing Monkey Porn...I SHIT YOU NOT!!!!!


Did somebody say Monkey Porn?!?! WOO HOO!!!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Its an ad? Gotta pay the bills?


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

That sucks Monkey Balls


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

WHere is our Monkey porn connoisseur?


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

What did I miss??


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Back at ya...


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

_Them humans is some sort a ****ed up beings...."_


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Got a light?


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

..........


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

SO you monkey's wanna dance with the master?....****ing dance monkey!!!!...Dance!!!!!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

^^^ This is my favorite video of all time. Not only is it a monkey with a commie gun, but he is shooting Muslims!!! BWAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Take your stinking paws off me you damn dirty ape!:


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Have a good night boys! I gotta board my flight home in about 5.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Inor said:


> ^^^ This is my favorite video of all time. Not only is it a monkey with a commie gun, but he is shooting Muslims!!! BWAHAHAHA!!!


Gotta love his triumphant gesture at the end, Like....*Who's the king bitches!!!!!*


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Never saw that before, sooo damn funny the wife wants to know what I"m laughing at! You Guys rock!!


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Who's that touching my monkey balls ?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Now this is truly offensive.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

im here for the monkey porn!


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

shotlady said:


> im here for the monkey porn!


Have you no shame woman!!!!


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

im not sure what you mean SF guy lol


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Obamapanzie:


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

shotlady said:


> im not sure what you mean SF guy lol


Just saying your my kind of people...

so's Arklatex


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Well, it's not really monkey porn; more like monkey anti-porn. But here it is:


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Comparing the Obama family to monkeys is fun.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Just realized that the thread has morphed from complaining about interstate batteries to Obama monkeys... Welcome to prepperforums.net.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Naw...that was the intent...If I have to put up with the Interstate battery ad then the Mods have to deal with Monkey Porn and Monkey Presidents posts.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Arklatex said:


> Comparing the Obama family to monkeys is fun.
> 
> View attachment 6784
> 
> ...


I think I saw her in planet of the apes.


----------

